# Was haltet ihr davon: BSI warnt vor dem Einsatz von Kaspersky-Virenschutzprodukten



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

Was haltet ihr davon, ernst nehmen und Kaspersky Software löschen?

Vom 15.03.2022:


> Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) warnt nach §7 BSI-Gesetz vor dem Einsatz von Virenschutzsoftware des russischen Herstellers Kaspersky. Das BSI empfiehlt, Anwendungen aus dem Portfolio von Virenschutzsoftware des Unternehmens Kaspersky durch alternative Produkte zu ersetzen.





> Antivirensoftware, einschließlich der damit verbundenen echtzeitfähigen Clouddienste, verfügt über weitreichende Systemberechtigungen und muss systembedingt (zumindest für Aktualisierungen) eine dauerhafte, verschlüsselte und nicht prüfbare Verbindung zu Servern des Herstellers unterhalten. Daher ist Vertrauen in die Zuverlässigkeit und den Eigenschutz eines Herstellers sowie seiner authentischen Handlungsfähigkeit entscheidend für den sicheren Einsatz solcher Systeme. Wenn Zweifel an der Zuverlässigkeit des Herstellers bestehen, birgt Virenschutzsoftware ein besonderes Risiko für eine zu schützende IT-Infrastruktur.





> Das Vorgehen militärischer und/oder nachrichtendienstlicher Kräfte in Russland sowie die im Zuge des aktuellen kriegerischen Konflikts von russischer Seite ausgesprochenen Drohungen gegen die EU, die NATO und die Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind mit einem erheblichen Risiko eines erfolgreichen IT-Angriffs verbunden. Ein russischer IT-Hersteller kann selbst offensive Operationen durchführen, gegen seinen Willen gezwungen werden, Zielsysteme anzugreifen, oder selbst als Opfer einer Cyber-Operation ohne seine Kenntnis ausspioniert oder als Werkzeug für Angriffe gegen seine eigenen Kunden missbraucht werden.


Quelle:
BSI warnt vor dem Einsatz von Kaspersky-Virenschutzprodukten


----------



## JesperMP (17 März 2022)

Unser Firma hat schon Kaspersky komplett enfernt auf sämtliche Maschinen.
Privat verwende ich zeit Jahren Kaspersky nicht, obwohl es einer von die besten AV Software ist.


----------



## PN/DP (17 März 2022)

Hat das BSI jemals vor der Verwendung von USA-Software gewarnt (z.B. Windows oder Android), wenn die USA mal irgendwo Krieg führt? Oder sind USA-Firmen sooo viel sicherer und vertrauenswürdiger und können nicht gezwungen werden, ausländische Anwender auszuspionieren?

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Oder sind USA-Firmen sooo viel sicherer und vertrauenswürdiger und können nicht gezwungen werden, ausländische Anwender auszuspionieren?


Bei denen ( NSA&Co. ) ist das halt ein Dauerzustand. Da muss man sich nicht in Abhängigkeit von einem Krieg Gedanken machen sondern grundsätzlich. Mit RU finde ich es schon eine heikle Situation.


----------



## MFreiberger (17 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei denen ( NSA&Co. ) ist das halt ein Dauerzustand.


Ja, schon. Aber bedeutet das, dass, wenn man dauerhaft ausspioniert wird, ist alles ok; wenn es sporadisch passiert, muss die Software boykottiert werden?
Bei den Betriebssystemen Windows, OS, Android und Co hat man halt weniger Alternativen, als bei Antiviren-Software.

Ich würde sagen: Software vielleicht nicht neu anschaffen und Alternativen suchen. Aber bestehende Installationen löschen? Vielleicht etwas zu viel Panik?

VG

Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2022)

Gefährlich ist das schon, wir befinden uns ja mit Russland in einen harten Wirtschaftskrieg.
Das ist das Ausspionieren noch der ungefährlichere Teil, ich denke mal an zb an "Pilz" deren
IT mal lahmgelegt wurde, da war der schaden schon riesig. 
Es könnte ja auch ein SPS Programmierer einen Stick von seinen Privat Rechner der mit 
Kaspersky geschützt ist in sein PG stecken und auf einmal hat eine Großstadt kein Wasser
oder Strom mehr.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hat das BSI jemals vor der Verwendung von USA-Software gewarnt (z.B. Windows oder Android), wenn die USA mal irgendwo Krieg führt?


Naja, das ist halt primär mal ein Natopartner mit anderen Interessen ( spionieren sicherlich aber nicht zerstören/verschlüsseln... ). Die Situation jetzt ist ja etwas anders.


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Aber bestehende Installationen löschen? Vielleicht etwas zu viel Panik?


Schwer zu sagen, ich nutze Kaspersky. Eine Umstellung auf einen anderen Hersteller kostet nicht die Welt daher werde ich dies Kaspersky entfernen.


----------



## Gleichstromer (17 März 2022)

Bei dem einen ist es Marktwirtschaft, beim anderen Spionage:
datenverkauf-avast-ueberwacht-den-browser-und-verkauft-nutzerdaten

Und bevor man Kaspersky wg. Spionagegefahr deinstalliert, sollte man wohl besser die IntelManagementEngine loswerden:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Management_Engine


----------



## JesperMP (17 März 2022)

Wenn man denkt dass Kaspersky von das Putin-Regime unabhängig ist, dann ist man einfach naiv.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn man denkt dass Kaspersky von das Putin-Regime unabhängig ist, dann ist man einfach naiv.


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## ducati (17 März 2022)

Es arbeiten genug russische Praktikanten oder Freiberufler in allen möglichen Unternehmen. Da kann jeder irgendwo was einschleusen wenns danach geht... Die BSI-Warnung stufe ich jetzt mal als Panikmache (Propaganda?) ein, solange die keine konkreten Anhaltspunkte/Beweise vorlegen... 

Ich halte persönlich nichts davon, pauschal alles zu verteufeln, was "russisch" im Namen hat.

Darf man noch russische Eier essen?


----------



## MFreiberger (17 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Darf man noch russische Eier essen?


Oder russisch Brot knabbern?


----------



## ducati (17 März 2022)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Russland irgendeine vielverwendete Opensource-Freeware "infiltriert" hat ist m.M. viel höher, als das die Firma Kaspersky sich ohne zu wehren in den Ruin stürzt. Es sei denn, sie ist eh schon tot, weil irgendjemand zum Boykott aufruft oder sie sogar "verboten" wird...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> als das die Firma Kaspersky sich ohne zu wehren in den Ruin stürzt


Wie wollen die sich denn bitte wehren?


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2022)

Bei uns wird schon einige Jahre von Kaspersky "abgeraten".
Und zwar nicht aus technologischen Gründen.


----------



## ducati (17 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie wollen die sich denn bitte wehren?


z.B. irgendwas öffentlich machen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> z.B. irgendwas öffentlich machen...


Na viel Erfolg ( Gulag lässt grüßen )


----------



## Frohnius (17 März 2022)

vor vielen jahren gab es gerne mal viren die sicherheitslücken in anti-virus-software ausgenutzt hatten um den rechner zu infizieren ...
seither verwende ich gar keine anti-virus-software mehr.

ich habe allerdings hier auch einen proxy und mailserver dazwischen der mit dem clamAV scannt und hänge über einen gateway am rest der firma, so dass ich von infizierten windows rechnern isoliert bin ...

völlige sicherheit bietet auch das nicht ....



ducati schrieb:


> ... Die BSI-Warnung stufe ich jetzt mal als Panikmache (Propaganda?) ein, solange die keine konkreten Anhaltspunkte/Beweise vorlegen...
> 
> Ich halte persönlich nichts davon, pauschal alles zu verteufeln, was "russisch" im Namen hat.
> 
> Darf man noch russische Eier essen?



^^ bin da deiner meinung


----------



## JesperMP (17 März 2022)

Ich hasse die Russen nicht, nur Putin.


----------



## ducati (17 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hat das BSI jemals vor der Verwendung von USA-Software gewarnt (z.B. Windows oder Android), wenn die USA mal irgendwo Krieg führt? Oder sind USA-Firmen sooo viel sicherer und vertrauenswürdiger und können nicht gezwungen werden, ausländische Anwender auszuspionieren?
> 
> Harald


Mal als Beispiel, ich fände die Möglichkeit die z.B. Google oder Facebook oder Youtube haben, gezielt und subtil die Meinung der Bevölkerung zu verschiedenen Themen zu manipulieren viel bedenklicher... Ob das jetzt auf Anweisung einer Regierung passiert oder auf gut dünken eines einzelnen sei mal dahingestellt...

Grundsätzlich sollte man aber die Abhängigkeit von den ganzen elektronischen IT-Systemen etwas reduzieren, zumindest noch irgendwie unabhängige Backups vorhalten...

Also nicht Kaspersky deinstallieren sondern einen Schritt weitergehen und etwas BArgeld unters Kopfkissen legen


----------



## Markus (17 März 2022)

Wozu braucht es neben dem Windows Defender überhaupt noch eine andere Software?
Antivirensoftware ist grundsätzlich mindestens genau so problematisch wie hilfreich.
Das Teufelszeug hängt sehr tief im System und wäre - wenn ich das Bedürfnis hätte - Angriffsziel Nummer-1.
Egal von welchem Hersteller.

Abgesehen davon werde ich nie das Gefühl los, dass sich die Entwickler von Malware und Abwehrsystemen untereinander sehr gut kennen.

Ob ein Umstieg auf einer andere Lösung sinnvoll ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber mit einer einfachen Deinstallation ist das in diesem Fall sowieso nicht erledigt - so dämlich sind die Entwickler nicht.
Wer Kaspersky (Oder anderen solche Systeme) wirklich weg haben will, der kommt um eine Neuinstallation vermutlich nicht herum.

Ob die Warnung vom BSI aufgrund von Missbrauch berechtigt ist weiß ich nicht.
Ich hätte bis vor 3 Wochen nicht gedacht das Putin die Ukraine wirklich angreift.
Inzwischen traue ich ihm und seinen zahlreichen Unterstützern alles zu.

Aufgrund der Verbrechen die Russland in der Ukraine begeht bin ich grundsätzlich dafür das Land wirtschaftlich in die Steinzeit zu schicken.
Zumindest bis man dort einsieht, dass das eigene Militär in anderen Ländern nix verloren hat.
Ich unterstütze den Vorschlag des BSI allein deswegen weil man dadurch - in dieser Situation - einem russischen Unternehmen schaden kann.

Ob die Amis immer nur die Guten sind weiß ich auch nicht.
Aber ich sehe es auch so, dass es einen großen Unterschied zwischen Spionage und Sabotage gibt.
Letzteres halte ich bei den Amis momentan für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Markus (17 März 2022)

Nachtrag:
Noch wichtiger als irgendwelche tollen Securitytools ist es, das eigenen Hirn beim surfen und Mails öffnen einzuschalten.


----------



## JoGi65 (17 März 2022)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Und bevor man Kaspersky wg. Spionagegefahr deinstalliert, sollte man wohl besser die IntelManagementEngine loswerden:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Management_Engine



Hab die Treiber nie installiert, aber ich glaube mittlerweile ist die so gut im Bios das du sie nicht mehr los wirst, oder? Ich "glaube" meine Dell Dinger kann man sogar ausgeschaltet darüber ansprechen.


----------



## ducati (17 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Verbrechen die Russland in der Ukraine begeht bin ich grundsätzlich dafür das Land wirtschaftlich in die Steinzeit zu schicken.
> Zumindest bis man dort einsieht, dass das eigene Militär in anderen Ländern nix verloren hat.
> Ich unterstütze den Vorschlag des BSI allein deswegen weil man dadurch - in dieser Situation - einem russischen Unternehmen schaden kann.


Puhh ja mit den Sanktionen ist das immer so ne Sache... trifft eh immer die falschen... und bei dem ganzen weltweiten Schein/Tarnfirmenbingo weiss sowieso niemand, wem grad ne Firma wirklich gehört... und wen man mit Sanktionen trifft.
Wenn der Herr Kaspersky aber nen dicker Kumpel von Putin wäre oder sich sonstwie positiv zum Ukrainekrieg geäußert hätte, dann wär ich bei Dir.

Bei Kaspersky ist das m.M. ne Propaganda/Blinder Aktionismus Geschichte, um irgendwie Aktionismus zu demonstrieren.

Wie gesagt, konkret hat das BSI ja keine Beweise aufgezeigt und für Sanktionsmaßnahmen ist ja erstmal die UN zuständig und nicht das BSI...

Ansonsten soll doch das BSI konkret schreiben, wie sie zu der Einschätzung kommen.


----------



## ducati (17 März 2022)

Der Vollständigkeit halber die Stellungnahme von Kaspersky:









						Stellungnahme von Kaspersky zur Warnung des BSI nach § 7 BSIG
					

Wir halten die Warnung des BSI für nicht gerechtfertigt. Sie scheint nicht auf der Grundlage einer objektiven technischen Analyse der Risiken beim Einsatz von Kaspersky-Software und -Lösungen erfolgt zu sein.




					www.kaspersky.de
				












						Kollateralschaden – für die Cybersicherheit
					

In einem offenen Brief reagiert CEO Eugene Kaspersky auf die Warnung vor dem Einsatz von Kaspersky-Virenschutzprodukten durch das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI).




					www.kaspersky.de
				












						Kaspersky Statement zur Warnung des BSI
					

Kaspersky Statement zur Warnung des BSI vom 15.03.2022




					www.kaspersky.de


----------



## JSEngineering (18 März 2022)

Hier mal eine differenzierte Betrachtung von vor 9 Tagen:









						Stell dir vor, nebenan ist Krieg. Und das BSI? Beratschlagt!
					

Trotz Ukraine-Krieg bleibt das BSI stumm zum Einsatz russischer Software. Für Jürgen Schmidt, Senior Fellow Security bei Heise, ein grundsätzliches Problem.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 März 2022)

Das Kaspersky als internationales Unternehmen aus eigenem Antrieb seine Position missbraucht, halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, jedoch wissen wir nicht


ob nationalistische Russen als Mitarbeiter still und heimlich selber machen
ob das Unternehmen von der GRU infiltriert ist
ob das Unternehmen in RU erpressbar ist
Zudem geht es bei weitem nicht nur um ein paar Windows 10-Rechner – deren Hauptgeschäft ist Security in allen Ebenen, und wer das im Einsatz hat, ersetzt das nicht in ein paar Tagen:





__





						Enterprise Cybersecurity für Branchen | Kaspersky
					

Erfahren Sie, wie Kaspersky Lab selbst strengste Sicherheitsanforderungen erfüllt und den Schutz für Unternehmen jeder Größe und Komplexität gewährleistet. Zu den abgedeckten Branchen gehören Behörden, Industrie, Transportwesen, Finanzdienstleistungen, Einzelhandel, Telekommunikation und...



					www.kaspersky.de


----------



## JesperMP (18 März 2022)

Russland ist kein Rechtsstaat. Es ist nicht nötig Kaspersky zu erpressen.
Wenn der Staat sagt, Kaspersky muss Spionsoftware reinschleusen, dann ist Kaspersky pflichtig das zu tun. Das nicht zu tun wäre ein Verrat gegen die Staat.
Und die mehrheit von Russen stützen (noch) das Putin-Regime. 
Ich bin überzeugt das Kaspersky spionert schon, aber nur sehr sehr gezielt.

Denk über wie viele Angestellte Russland hat, nur um soziale Medien zu beeinflüssen (und sehr erfolgreich !), und wie aktiv Russland ist auf alle andere Ebenen um zu spionieren. Warum sollte Kaspersky eine Ausnahme sein ?


----------



## PN/DP (18 März 2022)

Warum sollte sich eine russische Firma anders verhalten als eine US-Firma? Da ist uns das doch auch egal... solange es beim spionieren bleibt und nicht in Sabotage übergeht.

Harald


----------



## ducati (18 März 2022)

Naja, wenn das Verhältnis zw. Russland und dem Westen noch viel weiter eskaliert, dann sind wir (die Welt) eh im Arsch. Kaspersky hin oder her...


----------



## rlw (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Russland ist kein Rechtsstaat. Es ist nicht nötig Kaspersky zu erpressen.
> Wenn der Staat sagt, Kaspersky muss Spionsoftware reinschleusen, dann ist Kaspersky pflichtig das zu tun. Das nicht zu tun wäre ein Verrat gegen die Staat.


 Und das ist in Amerika oder Israel anders ?


----------



## JesperMP (18 März 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Und das ist in Amerika oder Israel anders ?


Ist egal. Die Frage ist, ob man Kaspersky vertrauen kann.
Das andere nicht zu vertrauen sind ändert nicht dass man Kaspersky nicht vertrauen kann.
Dazu kommt dass mit US und Israel sind wir nicht in ein aktiven Krieg wie mit Russland. Und, ja wir sind in ein Krieg der mit alle Mitteln gekämpft werden.


----------



## jensemann (24 März 2022)

Egal wie, ich habe Kaspersky AV schon vor vielen Jahren von meinen Systemen entfernt. Hat zu viel Systemleistung gezogen und blähte sich immer mehr auf. Der erste Neustart nach Deinstallation war etwa das gleiche Erlebnis wie die Umstellung von HDD auf SSD. 
Im Allgemeinen reicht mir der Defender und ein halbwegs verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit dem Internet.


----------



## Gleichstromer (3 Juni 2022)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Und bevor man Kaspersky wg. Spionagegefahr deinstalliert, sollte man wohl besser die IntelManagementEngine loswerden:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Management_Engine





JoGi65 schrieb:


> Hab die Treiber nie installiert, aber ich glaube mittlerweile ist die so gut im Bios das du sie nicht mehr los wirst, oder? Ich "glaube" meine Dell Dinger kann man sogar ausgeschaltet darüber ansprechen.



In das Thema kommt wohl Bewegung:



			Golem.de: IT-News für Profis
		







						Leaks Show Conti Ransomware Group Working on Firmware Exploits | SecurityWeek.Com
					

The Conti leaks show that the ransomware group has been working on firmware hacks targeting the Intel Management Engine (ME).




					www.securityweek.com


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2022)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...ersky-zieht-sich-aus-russland-zurueck-vpn/amp


> Der hauseigene VPN-Dienst des Cybersicherheitsanbieters Kaspersky wird in Russland ab dem kommenden Jahr nicht mehr angeboten. Gründe für diese Entscheidung werden nicht genannt. Doch für die Glaubwürdigkeit des Unternehmens ist diese alles andere als förderlich.


----------



## ducati (22 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...ersky-zieht-sich-aus-russland-zurueck-vpn/amp


Ja so ist sie die Welt...
Google filtert in China auch die Suchergebnisse auf Anweisung des Staates... 
Und VPN ist auch in vielen anderen Ländern "verboten".
Das relativiert jetzt nix, sondern demonstriert nur, wies auf der Welt so aussieht...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2022)

Die Themen von @DeltaMikeAir und @ducati sind leider immer nur Randnotizen.

Aber sie erinnern mich immer wieder daran, dass ein gewisser Prozentsatz unserer Bevölkerung offensichtlich mit unseren Freiheiten nichts anfangen kann – und sie daher weder schätzt noch im Zweifelsfall verteidigen würde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> und sie daher weder schätzt


Vielleicht erst wenn sie weg sind.


----------

